
Family finds hidden camera livestreaming from their Airbnb in Ireland - dsr12
https://cnn.com/cnn/2019/04/05/europe/ireland-airbnb-hidden-camera-scli-intl/index.html
======
deogeo
It's unsettling how contacting the police is not even mentioned. I'm assuming
Ireland has laws that make covertly recording someone in their room illegal.
The owner shouldn't be delisted from AirBnB - he should be in _jail_.

We shouldn't be relying on corporations for law-enforcement.

~~~
lotu
From the article:

> Aoife Mullen, communications manager for Ireland's Data Protection
> Commission, told CNN that the commission was "aware of the issue," adding,
> "we will be seeking further information from Airbnb on the matter."

It appears that authorities were contacted and will investigate. I would guess
this is more a civil case rather than a criminal case though. Still might
result it jail time but probably doesn't require sending police out to find
and arrest the host right away.

~~~
deogeo
> more a civil case rather than a criminal case though.

A quick search turned up [https://www.cbssports.com/college-
football/news/hidden-showe...](https://www.cbssports.com/college-
football/news/hidden-shower-camera-leads-to-firing-arrest-of-georgia-
equipment-manager/) \- it's in the US, but still, looks much more criminal
than civil to me. Hackers have been jailed for _far_ less.

------
Dragory
The link seems to be broken for me at least. Here's a working one:
[https://edition.cnn.com/2019/04/05/europe/ireland-airbnb-
hid...](https://edition.cnn.com/2019/04/05/europe/ireland-airbnb-hidden-
camera-scli-intl/index.html)

------
inertial
Airbnb says "The safety and privacy of our community -- both online and
offline -- is our priority [1]"

[1] Contradicts the experience of the guest : "They still didn't seem to grasp
the seriousness of the issue. They were treating it like a canceled booking,"
Nealie Barker said. Ultimately, Airbnb's trust and safety team promised to
conduct an investigation, and it temporarily suspended the listing. ... After
she got through to them two weeks later, the company told her that the host
had been "exonerated," and the listing reinstated. It was only after she
posted about the incident on Facebook and local New Zealand news stations
reported her experience that the host was permanently banned, she said.

